# Solved: Facebook doesn`t remember my login details



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

*I click on-remember-remember my email address-remember my password-but each time i go into Facebook i have to type in everything to login. When i leave Facebook i don`t logout i just close. Also when i go to another site and come back to Facebook i have to type in the email address and password again because it`s logged out. Is this a fault with Facebook or is there something else.** Happy Christmas. *


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Some sites actually disable this on purpose for privacy reasons and you have to type it in each time...I cant say for sure about face book but that sounds like what is happening


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

*Thank you. Yes i had a little suspicion that may be it.*


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

In Facebook "Lite" my sign in info is being remembered. I gave up on the full version and don't remember what happened there.

{redoak}


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

*Solved-I deleted the old Facebook bookmark and opened Facebook then entered my username and password and my Facebook page opened-then i bookmarked that page and now i don`t even have to enter the email address and password, i just click on Facebook in bookmarks, and my Facebook page comes on without "logging in".-i cleared the cache and auto complete. Bewdy- Cheers-* *Merry Christmas- *


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. That may well work at other sites, too. I will see if it does.

{redoak}


----------

